# Sig Sauer P-238



## Harry (Jan 15, 2010)

I read an interesting review on the Sig Sauer P-238. It appears to be a great handgun for concealed carry. Any members have any information that may be useful. They appear very hard to find


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to HGF!

Here are a handful of existing threads within this forum. The search feature is a great tool.

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22335&highlight=P238

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21515&highlight=P238

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21753&highlight=P238

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22009&highlight=P238

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21441&highlight=P238

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21723&highlight=P238

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20787&highlight=P238


----------

